# Picture of Pinky



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Pinky with us, Claire :love2:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's beautiful rendition of Pinky


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a lovely girl.


----------

